# 9 Paletten getippt



## Benjy (9. August 2004)

Wilko Brandt ist der erste deutsche der es geschafft hat, 9 Palleten hoch zu tippen (selbstverständlich aufs HR   )! in den frühen morgenstunden (1:00 uhr) des 08.08.2004 (letzter sonntag) hatte er es in seiner halle in Friedland geschafft diese 9 Paletten zu tippen! Und das nach einem ganzen, zuvor stattfindenen, "Trialnachmittag" in Berlin! Also... Respekt


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. August 2004)

Wie Hoch isn das genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (9. August 2004)

nicht schlecht  

gibt es Beweismaterial?


----------



## Levelboss (9. August 2004)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Hoch isn das genau?



Wenn Wilko auf Euro-Paletten fährt, sind das 135cm.


----------



## Benjy (9. August 2004)

Ja er fährt auf Euro-Paletten... also des mit der höhe stimmt scho...

und ja der robert hatte ja fotos gemacht... ma schaun ob ich da uch eins bekomm fürs forum


----------



## noonnet (9. August 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht
> 
> gibt es Beweismaterial?




beim film von biketrial.ch (UIC Worldcup in Graz) tippt einer auch auf 9 palletten.. weiss aber nicht ob das der deutsche ist oder nicht..


gruss noonnet


----------



## Monty98 (9. August 2004)

Wenn du den trialgott meinst der als einziger die 9 paletten pipifein aufs hinterrad tippt darf ich stolz verkünden das es thomas öhler aus österreich ist.


----------



## aramis (9. August 2004)

Der erste Deutsche usw... Mit sowas wäre ich immer sehr vorsichtig. Ich glaube, der Robi C hat die neun auch schon mal gestanden.


----------



## King Loui (9. August 2004)

135cm bei 9 europaletten? das kann doch nicht stimmen? bei mir sind 6 europaletten schon 114cm. eine europalette ist doch 19cm hoch, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Levelboss (9. August 2004)

King Loui schrieb:
			
		

> 135cm bei 9 europaletten? das kann doch nicht stimmen? bei mir sind 6 europaletten schon 114cm. eine europalette ist doch 19cm hoch, oder täusch ich mich da?



Bei mir ist eine Europalette 15cm hoch


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. August 2004)

jo ich hab auch schon mal 9 gestanden...danke ara.Ich mach am besten mal ein vid davon...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. August 2004)

erstmal respekt. 9paleten sind heftig, aba wirklich intressieren tuts mich net, wer das steht und wer nciht, vorallem das is ja jetzt nicht unmöglich, man muss ja nicht bei jeden mist hier n neuen thread aufmachen. 
naja wat solls.
Max


----------



## ChrisKing (9. August 2004)

"der erste Deutsche.."  man man man.. fallt ma bloß nich runter von euerm hohen Ross.
Aber trotzdem danke für die wichtige Info


----------



## aramis (9. August 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal respekt. 9paleten sind heftig, aba wirklich intressieren tuts mich net, wer das steht und wer nciht, vorallem das is ja jetzt nicht unmöglich, man muss ja nicht bei jeden mist hier n neuen thread aufmachen.
> naja wat solls.
> Max



Naja, wenn mal einer 10 tippt, kann das hier ruhig geposted werden.


----------



## elhefe (9. August 2004)

Also ich kann ganz locker 10 Paletten im stehen stapeln...


----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. August 2004)

Ich war auf der EUROBIKE 2003 in Friedrichshafen mit einem Kumpel. Und wir beide waren bei beiden Trialshows die "Freiwilligen" die sich da halt hinlegen mussten und das ganze getriale von unten ansehen mussten! (So ca. ab da hat uns beide das Trialfieber gepackt)   
Jo und da hat der eine von den beiden mit einem 20" Monty 12 Palleten angesprungen und ist nach dem 8. Versuch dann endlich hoch gekommen. Halt auf den Bashguard und dann ganz hoch. Weiß net ob das sooo toll is und hier rein passt, aber ich fands net schlecht und auf jeden Fall sind 12 Paletten mehr als 9 !!!!!       

Flo


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. August 2004)

Das war der Marco G. aus Braunschweig der die 12 ins einhängen gefahren ist. Zum Thema weiss nicht ob das toll ist; der Sprung war 6 cm unter Weltrekord, 12 sind 1,80m. Marco ist der beste Stufenfahrer in Deutschland den ich kenne. 9 macht er wie andere ne TT-Platte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (10. August 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war der Marco G. aus Braunschweig der die 12 ins einhängen gefahren ist. Zum Thema weiss nicht ob das toll ist; der Sprung war 6 cm unter Weltrekord, 12 sind 1,80m. Marco ist der beste Stufenfahrer in Deutschland den ich kenne. 9 macht er wie andere ne TT-Platte.


ja aba soweit ich des weiß (laut aussagen einiger anderer in diesem forum) sind die 12 paletten also der weltrekord ja mit autodachtechnik gemacht worden... und wir sprechen ja hier vom antippen... wenn ich mich irre tuts mir sorry... aba ich glaube ich liege damit richtig
so zum anderen kennen sich wilko und marco ja irgendwie... naja und wenn der die neun paletten getippt hat hädde wilko wohl schon davon erfahren... gehe ich mal von aus


----------



## Kohlwheelz (10. August 2004)

Man macht euch ned sonen Kopf, geht raus und checkt die 9 selber!


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. August 2004)

@Benjy

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... es steht doch klar und deutlich schrieben ins einhängen und nicht schwul getippt....


----------



## aramis (10. August 2004)

Es geht hier aber ums Antippen!

@Benjy: Der Marco Grosenick tippt überhaupt nichts. Der latscht und reißt alles.


----------



## elhefe (10. August 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> ...tippt überhaupt nichts. Der latscht und reißt alles.



Also meinereiner nennt das oldschool...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. August 2004)

Ihr solltet mal alle von eurem ANTIPP WARNNNN runter kommen...

Denn wer wirklich hochspringen will..der braucht diese Technik nicht ..
guckt euch Benito Ros an...den hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie Tippen gesehen.. 

Ausserdem war immer das schöne am Fahrrad Trial das alles so schön leise und softy ist... das genau gegenteil erreicht man mit antippen... dann kann ich gleich Motorrad fahren wenn ich es drauf anlege krach zu machen.. bei der kleinsten Kante immer schön mit dem Vorderrad gegen krachen.. voll nicht mein Ding... in diesem COUST Video bei NAcht.. kracht es ja alle paar sekunden..

Naja.. aber ihr macht das schon..

Wir sehen uns auf der EuroBike


----------



## Schlingsi (11. August 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet mal alle von eurem ANTIPP WARNNNN runter kommen...in diesem COUST Video bei NAcht.. kracht es ja alle paar sekunden..



Je lauter es kracht, desto geiler! Ich bin nur wegen dem Krach vom Latschen auf Tippen umgestiegen!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. August 2004)

Na wenn du auf krach stehst.. dann komm uns mal besuchen... nen Papp container... das knallt richtig.. und zwar Autodach Technik... falls dir das was sagt...

Video folgt


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. August 2004)

marco wie er leibt und lebt


----------



## ph1L (11. August 2004)

also erstmal sieht das Tippen bei den Cousts äußerst smooth aus...
und kraftsparender is die Technik auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. August 2004)

Kraftsparender also?!?!... ach so... wieder was dazu gelernt...
Also 9 Euros stränckt mich null bis garnicht an... aber mann soll ja auch nicht von sich auf andere schließen...

Können doch alle nen bischen zusammen TRIALEN auf der Eurobike.. oder kommt doch endlich mal vorbei in BS... Dann kann ich euch mal zeigen was unsere Meinung nach die Definition vom SOFTY fahren ist--- 

Judgment DAY... Bist herzlich eingeladen..

MFG BS ALLSTARZ


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. August 2004)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das tippen was für Mädchen. Wenn ich geil abziehe und dann direkt auf da HR spring kickt das richtig rein im Gegensatz zu so einem Tipper. Manual geht ja eh nur mim Roller oder Treter. Wie sieht es denn bei hohen Geländern aus, da ist nichts mehr mit tippen. Alle die richtig hoch springen fahren Bunnyhop ausser die Franzosen. Ich freue mich auf die Euro-Bike....


----------



## ph1L (11. August 2004)

> Alle die richtig hoch springen fahren Bunnyhop ausser die Franzosen



der Thomas Öhler Tippt ja auch ganz nett dafür dass er kein Franzose is...   



Aber jeder wie er's mag


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. August 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner Meinung nach ist das tippen was für Mädchen. Wenn ich geil abziehe und dann direkt auf da HR spring kickt das richtig rein im Gegensatz zu so einem Tipper. Manual geht ja eh nur mim Roller oder Treter. Wie sieht es denn bei hohen Geländern aus, da ist nichts mehr mit tippen. Alle die richtig hoch springen fahren Bunnyhop ausser die Franzosen. Ich freue mich auf die Euro-Bike....



Natürlich kann man auch Rails tippen, und wieviel Anlauf brauchst du für nen bunner? Schaffst das auch mit einer Kurbelumdrehung Anlauf?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. August 2004)

Also nur damit ihr mal nen bischen runter kommt!!! Bunnyhop auf 9 Euros mach ich mit einer halben Kurbelumdrehung Anlauf... bin gerade am Sidehop...

Und mit geländer ist gemeint... eine Geländer was 1,35 hoch ist... WO TIPPT IHR DA??? HäH????? wollt ihr luft antippen????

Ich bin gespannt...

Habne bei uns in BS eine Platte die ist 1,38 hoch... frei schwebend... Wo soll ich denn da Tippen???????

Könnt ihr mir gerne Zeigen...

Tippen ist schon sinnvoll.. mit wenig anlauf.. auf bestimmt höhen.. aber hauptsächlich mit dem 26 er  oder mit nem extrem langem 20 zoll... wie TommyTrilarzzz.. aber beim Monty sind die höhen ziemlich schnell ausgeschöpft die man mit Tippen erklimmen kann.... 20 zoll versteht sich---

MFG MARCO G

PS: Ihr bringt mich noch ins Grab...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. August 2004)

Müsst ihr jetzt sinnlos rumdiskutieren was besser is tippen oder nich tipppen.
also ich tippe auf 8P. und mache da auch treter hoch, weil ich finde man sollte sich nciht auf eine technik beschränken, sondern mehrere techniken können, doch finde ich antipppen schon sehr cool, weils irgendwie stylish und gechillt ist, außerdem isses gerade IN  und da ich noch n teenie bin, finde ich alles was IN ist cool , aber ich finde man kann mit nem tipper genauso smooth ne kante hoch, wie mit nem treter/roller/sidehop, egal, es kommt einfach drauf an, wie man die kante trifft.
is ja auch egal, denn es kommt beim trial nciht drauf an, wie gut wer fährt und wer mit welcher technik besser fährt und höher kommt, sondern es kommt drauf an einfach rauszugehen und seinen spaß aufm bike zu haben.
soviel dazu 
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. August 2004)

Hey MAX...bist du  Erwachsen geworden???? *fg


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. August 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> und da ich noch n teenie bin, finde ich alles was IN ist cool


 nein!!, aber ich fasse das jetzt mal als Kompliment auf


----------



## Flatpro (11. August 2004)

und wo bleiben die bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. August 2004)

Das soll jetzt nicht provozierend wirken, ich frag nur aus persönlichem Interesse:

hmmm gibt es Rails mit nem 1,35m Höhe???

9 Paletten mit ner halben Kurbelumdrehung? Kannst du mir das auch beibringen? Wie soll denn die Technik dazu aussehehn? Latscht du die hoch?


----------



## Schlingsi (12. August 2004)

davon will ich jetzt aber auch mal ne fotoserie oder ein video sehen. klingt sehr sehr interessant...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. August 2004)

Wir sehen uns auf der EURO BIKE!!!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. August 2004)

Das will ich hoffen Marco... freue mich schon jetzt drauf mit dir und Daniel mal wieder ne runde zu labern!


----------



## bike_trial (12. August 2004)

kann mir jetzt mal einer den beschissenen unterschied zwischen tippen und einhängen erklären? was is überhaupt tippen??


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. August 2004)

suchfunktion!

und das is ein hook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (12. August 2004)

he ich schaff mit meim 18kg hardtail nen bunnyhop auf 5 hoch... is das auch respektabel??


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. August 2004)

5 sind ganz ok  aber halt nix besonders.
Kommt auch drauf an wie du den bunnyhop machst, falls du ihn frontal machst und 200km anlauf brauchst kannst das für trial Verhältnisse gleich knicken. Falls du es aus dem stand kannst, oder nur mit Paar meter Anlauf is es ok


----------



## elhefe (12. August 2004)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> he ich schaff mit meim 18kg hardtail nen bunnyhop auf 5 hoch... is das auch respektabel??




18 ist schon respektabel. Fährst Su mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträgern?


----------



## alöx (12. August 2004)

brauch 5-6 kurbeldrehungen. war ja auch nur ne frage für mein selbstbewusstsein.  

ja ich fahr mit schutzblechen.. hab dann noch so gummiedinger unten drangebastelt damit da auch wirklich kein spritzwasser an mein baumarktrad kommt. und aufm gepäckträger is mei okano ghettoblaster der den ganzen "mdr1 der heimatsender" trällert... 

lol *scherz* gugg einfach in die partauflistung da weisst warum das ding auf 18 kg kommt....

aber i muss erlich ma sagn ich find euch trailer geil... einfach fett was ihr mit den dingern macht! besonders sexy find i ja mountys (oda so) die fahrn sich extrem legga...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. August 2004)

Schön dass dir unser Sport gefällt, aber heißt immer noch TRIAL und nicht trail, und die Firma heißt Monty ohne "u".


----------



## tommytrialer (16. August 2004)

also zum thema 9 mit halber kurbel

ich glaube marco meint das so das er ca 4 meter anlauf hat ne halbe kurbel tritt und dann nen rollbunny abzieht weil so komm ich auch auf 8 1/2 paletten


und es gibt auch leute die können mit antippen nen manual

und zu generell technik: man muss alles richtig können
nützt nichts wenn man sich auf eine technik versteift


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (16. August 2004)

Genau das mein ich... geht auch mit ner viertel umdrehung...

Aber S.Lange meinte sowieso das auf dem World Cup  alle 20 zoll Fahrer den 9 Stapel so hoch gekommen sind.. nur die MTB´ler haben halt getippt.. auf´s Hinterrad.

Denke auch das man alle Techniken können sollte... nur hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl das mit nem Monty halt Bunnyhop super einfach geht.. im gegensatz zum KOXX... naja..haben nur ein Koxx in BS... das Benito Ros edition 20 zoll in kurz... da geht Bunny hop noch ganz ok... aber irgendwie hab ich mir von dem Rad viel viel mehr versprochen. Mit dem Monty 20 zoll geht antippen irgendwie super ********..max. 7 paletten... denke mal liegt am radstand... oder kann einer mit nem Monty 20 zoll 8 oder 9 Paletten antippen??????

Hab nix gegen antippen..haben auch schon einige stellen gefunden wo es ziemlich sinnvoll ist.. obwohl ich immer auch eine andere Möglichkeit habe aufßs Hinderniss zu kommen. Aber meiner Meinung nach..ist das ne Technik für MTB´s oder lange 20 zoll Bikes... oder täusch ich mich????

Tommy???!!!! Wann kommt ihr denn rum????

MfG BS- Allstarz


----------

